# Happy New Year



## NewOrderFac33 (Dec 31, 2014)

To all those out there still working away (17:17 on New Year's Eve here) - and to everyone else too, may I take the opportunity wish everyone on the forum a Happy New Year and say thank you to those who have provided me with such valuable assistance over the last 12 months! Here's hoping I can be as useful in 2015!

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Dec 31, 2014)

Pete,

Happy New Year!

15:41 in Rio

Marcelo


----------



## MARK858 (Dec 31, 2014)

My best wishes to both of you and all other contributors to the forum. 

I Just got home but now I am getting old and so I am only going around the neighbours for the evening (but having said that I am taking my laptop and so I give my apologies in advance if I do give an answer to any post).

Edit: actually it might mean for better answers from me tonight. 

Anyway I hope everyone has a wonderful night (if you haven't had it already) & wishing everyone a Glorious 2015.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello
Sorry, you didn't see me contribute a lot this year (although regularly reading some threads): there was so mucj to do with music (concerts) and writing code for some large projects.

Oh, Pete, you would be a perfect member of DRAFT 

Have an EXCELlent 2015 !


----------



## Smitty (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!

May it be better than you wish and more than you deserve!


----------



## NewOrderFac33 (Dec 31, 2014)

Cheers, Marcello. 21:06 here now!


Marcelo Branco said:


> Pete,
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


----------



## NewOrderFac33 (Dec 31, 2014)

Erik, does the fact that I have a photo for my avatar mean that I can be a member? ?


erik.van.geit said:


> Hello
> Sorry, you didn't see me contribute a lot this year (although regularly reading some threads): there was so mucj to do with music (concerts) and writing code for some large projects.
> 
> Oh, Pete, you would be a perfect member of DRAFT
> ...


----------



## NewOrderFac33 (Dec 31, 2014)

And to you, Mark!



MARK858 said:


> My best wishes to both of you and all other contributors to the forum.
> 
> I Just got home but now I am getting old and so I am only going around the neighbours for the evening (but having said that I am taking my laptop and so I give my apologies in advance if I do give an answer to any post).
> 
> ...


----------



## NewOrderFac33 (Dec 31, 2014)

Same to you, Smitty!



Smitty said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> May it be better than you wish and more than you deserve!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 1, 2015)

PeteRooneyHome said:


> Erik, does the fact that I have a photo for my avatar mean that I can be a member? 


Indeed!


----------



## cerfe (Jan 2, 2015)

Not a fan of these arbitrary holidays, as if the number at the end of the date will make any meaningful change in ones life.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 2, 2015)

What would seem meaningful for one would not always appear to be meaningful for another.
Every little detail can make a big difference in anybody's life; it depends on the way one wants to live, look to things, listen to nice words, feel the love of a neighbour.
"Obliged party moments" are not my thing either; my goal would be to transform each day into a holy-day, but I believe that for a large amount of people these moments can bring a new light at the end of the tunnel; so why not?


----------



## cerfe (Jan 2, 2015)

erik.van.geit said:


> What would seem meaningful for one would not always appear to be meaningful for another.
> Every little detail can make a big difference in anybody's life; it depends on the way one wants to live, look to things, listen to nice words, feel the love of a neighbour.
> "Obliged party moments" are not my thing either; my goal would be to transform each day into a holy-day, but I believe that for a large amount of people these moments can bring a new light at the end of the tunnel; so why not?



When you put it that way - than I guess you are right. If it brings joy to someone - who am I to judge it. If it makes someone happy - go for it )


----------

